# Hipshot vs. Tonepro



## Astcyr17 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm looking for opinions on each type of bridge for a guitar. I'm starting my first 7-string build and have to decide whether to use a hipshot bridge or go with a tone pro and put ferrules through the body.

I noticed Agile uses the hipshot on their Elite 7 strings rather than the tonepro but they also have tonepro bridges on some of their other models. I've been debating these two bridges for weeks and really need some help. 

Help me out with any input you got on the two bridges and hopefully this will help me decide. Thanks!


----------



## skeels (Mar 3, 2012)

I might be missing something but unless I am mistaken - and it's been known to happen - the Hipshot is string through also?


----------



## espman (Mar 3, 2012)

skeels said:


> I might be missing something but unless I am mistaken - and it's been known to happen - the Hipshot is string through also?


 Yes.

@OP, I'd go with the Hipshot, they just have a more solid feel that a TOM IMO, that and they're easier to install, which for your first build is always a good thing.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 3, 2012)

Apples or Oranges? Coke or Pepsi? It's entirely personal preference, which do you like


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 3, 2012)

Hipshot


----------



## 9voltchicken (Mar 4, 2012)

I have two schecters with TOM tonepros bridges. They are of good quality but have a somewhat high profile. I recently installed a hipshot hardtail bridge on a scratch build with a .125 baseplate and so far I LOVE it. I find it easy to brace your hand somewhere when the bridge is lower to the body. 


As stated above it's apples and oranges. The hipshot bridge is more of a strat design whereas the TOM is more gibson-esque.


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 4, 2012)

Hipshot, it doesnt have that awkward feel that TOM's have.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 4, 2012)

I like them both a lot


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 4, 2012)

Be mindful that your bridge choice may dictate other features for your build. For instance, if you don't recess the TOM, you may need to have the neck pitched-back a bit. If you weren't aware of that, and possibly indicating that this is your first build, then you may want to keep it simple and go with the Hipshot.


----------



## Astcyr17 (Mar 4, 2012)

Good input, I'm leaning more towards the hipshot after reading the input. Sorry I should have been more clear this is my first 7-string build but not my first electric. I've made 4 electrics so far, one bolt on neck, one set neck, and 2 neck thru. 

To save myself some labour I ordered a carvin 7 string pre-made neck thru which is going to make things a lot easier for me. I have swamp ash for the body and I'm planning to put a solid maple top on it. If I was to choose the tonepro I'd be recessing it into the body of the guitar but I think my final decision is to go with the hipshot since it looks cleaner and will be a bit easier to install.

I've attached some pics of my 2nd neck thru which is in the finishing stages. It's a 3 piece maple walnut neck with swamp ash body with 1/4" mahogany sandwiched in the swamp ash. I veneered the headstock with walnut and it has an ebony fretboard. It's going to have all gold hardware and a set of emg actives to put in it.


----------



## iron blast (Mar 4, 2012)

sexy


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 4, 2012)

Sexy indeed!


----------



## vansinn (Mar 5, 2012)

Very sexy, indeed 

I can't comment on the TonePro, only that the Hipshot feels nice, stable and is neat for palm mutings too.


----------



## mwcarl (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks really good. The square corners on the pickup routes look weird to me, but maybe you like that or you're using pickup rings. I also really hate the look of a recessed TOM bridge. One of the problems with recessing a TOM bridge is that the break angle of the strings behind the bridge is a lot less than normal, unless you also recess the string ferrules/stoptail, which looks even stranger to me.

I've built with TOMs and Hipshot fixed bridges, and I much prefer the Hipshot bridges, although I like the look of a TOM. I plan to build two sevens this year with Hipshot bridges. The main downside of the Hipshot bridge is the placement of the bridge is a little tricky for proper intonation at 25.5" scale (maybe better with a longer scale). On my build there was only just enough saddle adjustment to properly intonate all of the strings with 10-56. The high E was almost as far out as it could be set, and the low B as far back as possible.


----------



## Astcyr17 (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I made the call and ordered a hipshot bridge for my 7 string build. I'll definitely be taking my time to lay out my bridge position properly. I've noticed the intonation adjustment being quite far back on the low B string and far forward on the high E string on any 7 strings with hipshot bridges. Any suggestions or tips when laying out the hipshot bridge?

As far as the recessed bridge goes, yeah I'm not a big fan but I thought I'd try it out on this last build. The break angle can simply be changed by changing the location of the ferrules on the body of the guitar. Recessing wouldn't be required on the ferrules if you just move them closer to the bridge. Oh and there will definitely be pick-up rings on the 6 string. The square corners would look weird :S


----------



## mwcarl (Mar 5, 2012)

The thing to watch out for with choosing a closer location for the string-through ferrules is make sure not to have the string contact the rear of the TOM bridge after the saddle.

As for positioning the Hipshot, I positioned it so that the high E saddle was as far forward as I was comfortable with and placed that saddle to exactly match the scale length position from the nut. Since the high E usually has the smallest intonation compensation, I took a chance that it would work. You may have to account for a little slop in drilling the mounting screws, but there's not much leeway so maybe you can't do much there.

Out of curiosity, normally routing the pickups with rounded corners is easier due to the diameter of the router bit. Did you intentionally square them off using a chisel or something?

Btw that headstock looks pretty nice.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 5, 2012)

if you go with the tone pro you will have to angle the neck to account for the hieght that the bridge sits off the body. If you go for the hipshot, there won't be an angle as the hipshot is a flat mount bridge. I personally prefer hipshots, as i like that feeling of everything sitting flat (feels like it's easier to get lower action when you setting it up) but you can still get suitibly low action with a recessed TOM. The only other benefit the hipshot would give you is increased saddle travel so it's easier to get proper intonantion at lower tunings. It's not a huge difference between the two, buts it's enough to help me decide. as far as comfort goes, i don't really have a preference. My ibanez sf420fm has a wrap around tone pros style bridge and it's probably the most comfortable bridge i've ever had on a guitar, However, there isn't enough saddle travel to get proper intonation on the low C for drop c tuning so i'll probably swap it out for a hipshot baby grand bridge.

Edit: I'll be honest. For once i didn't fully read the thread before posting so some of what i touched on may have already been stated.


----------

